# Need a car to get around Utah?



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

There are shuttles from the airport so that bit is easy.

Park City has a free shuttle that runs up and down Main Street (not sure if you can bring gear on board though) and there are cheap city buses in the valley that go up into the Cottonwood Canyons.

Were you planning on staying at the three resorts? Or staying at a central hotel and going from place to place?


----------



## Pisan09 (Mar 1, 2010)

We were going to try and stay in Park City for 2-3 days/nights and then stay by Snowbird the rest of the trip. Is Snowbird like Park City where everything (food, bars, hotels) are right near the mountain? Is Brighton worth going to? 

Thanks for all the info. Appreciate it.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Spend 90% of your time at Brighton and Snowbird. Just go to park city/canyons to say you've been there.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

ughhh this sounds like a baited question/plug for the evil interconnect. haha. but i second the idea of not spending much time in PC... Unless you dont like snow...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm also going to Utah in early March, and I asked the same question about passes being good at multiple resorts. The answer I got was no. 

Snobird and Brighton are top on the list with the group I'm going with. From what I've read if the powder is good, The Canyons with the cat ride options looks like a blast and a nice break from the demanding slopes of brighton/snobird. 

Have fun!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

They have a Salt Lake Pass thats good for Alta, Snowbird, Solitude and Brighton...park city is great but they don't get as much snow as the SLC resorts BUT the party scene is awesome if you have the cash adn teh riding is great if teh snow is plentiful.

Send me a message before arriving in town will be happy to show you around Brighton I should have a solitude pass as well this year.

Snowbird is EPIC on a weekday with fresh powder, had a 3 foot day there last season that blew my mind(oh the powdery chutes and drops) but on weekends with no fresh snow I'll take Brighton, Solitude or even better Powder Mountain all year on weekends.

Take a serious look at Solitude, it may not be as big but the sidecountry access(if open) is amazing and the crowds are no where to be found.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe it was powder mountain that has the cat rides, not the canyons. I can't remember now. 

I'm going with a group of guys who suggested just getting passes daily, at some little store at the bottom of the canyon? 

I'm kind of nervous about snowbird. Big drops aren't my thing quite yet. I'm really hoping there's powder there.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Maybe it was powder mountain that has the cat rides, not the canyons. I can't remember now.
> 
> I'm going with a group of guys who suggested just getting passes daily, at some little store at the bottom of the canyon?
> 
> I'm kind of nervous about snowbird. Big drops aren't my thing quite yet. I'm really hoping there's powder there.


Yea PowMow has the cheap cat rides

Yes the cheapest discount day passes are sold at a private small ski shop that's at the base of Big Cottonwood canyon(Brighton and Solitude) right next door to 7-11.

I'd say get atleast one pass for Little cottonwood and one pass for big cottonwood ahead of time so if there's avalanches in little cottonwood you can skip the 3 mile long line of waiting cars that day and head to big cottonwood instead as your backup plan. Big cottonwood is hardly ever closed for avalanche control work but if there was snow overnight there's a good chance Snowbird and Alta will NOT be accessible until maybe even lunch time when DOT finally get the roads cleared.

There's plenty of beginner\intermediate terrain at Snowbird but it helps to know your way around, tram laps on uncrowded pow days are epic.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Pisan09 said:


> We were going to try and stay in Park City for 2-3 days/nights and then stay by Snowbird the rest of the trip. Is Snowbird like Park City where everything (food, bars, hotels) are right near the mountain? Is Brighton worth going to?
> 
> Thanks for all the info. Appreciate it.


There's some restaurants and shops but nothing great, you can head up Canyon to the little town of Alta but still pretty meh and it's skiers paradise\meca.

It's only a 15 minute drive down the Canyon from Snowbird to everything you need in the Suburbs of Sandy and Cottonwood heights.

If you like Mexican food make sure you hit up Lone Star Taquira(near the resorts) and classic snowboarder owned and ran Spedelli's Pizza.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the head up canyon to the Town of Alta. You mean like walk across the parking lot at snowbird???


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I love the head up canyon to the Town of Alta. You mean like walk across the parking lot at snowbird???


Thats a long walk by American standards 

Depends on which Snowbird parking lot your talking about I think there's like 5, if your up there anyways worth a stop in Alta to check it out and say you've been there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Good point. I was talking about the person who might be staying at Snowbird. It's a pretty short walk to Alta from the base area. I doubt I would bother getting in a car.


----------

